# multi-profile, insert-style heads



## timbrframr (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm trying to learn more about CNC in general, but as someone who uses a spindle moulder all the time, I'm familiar with "euroblock" style cutter heads that allow you to buy one block, and then just replace the HSS knives for every new profile you want to do. Very cost effective and gives a superior finish. I'm wondering about the use of similar heads in CNC routers but can't find much. These are heads normally run on 1500lb shapers with 5HP+ so maybe they're considered "industrial" grade kit? Wondering if anyone here uses them or not and what their limitations are.

Thanks in advance!

B


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Possible over at ToolsToday?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never seen a CNC large enough to drive one of those and not torque out of shape or move from the intended cutting path. A gantry that could handle that much power would be massive.


----------



## timbrframr (Nov 2, 2019)

Here's an example using corrugated for up to 3" of profile.

https://www.guhdo.com/blog/corrugated-knife-adapter-for-cnc/

B


----------



## timbrframr (Nov 2, 2019)

UglySign said:


> Possible over at ToolsToday?


Thanks!

They seem to have a lot of the carbide insert style heads but I didn't see the HSS tooling. 

A guy I know has a 10hp, 3ph CNC router but it doesn't look as robust as you'd think.

B


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

One of the other issues with using a molding head is that you are only using it to profile an edge or other words working in 2 D. I'm not sure what the advantage would be over just sticking with a shaper or molder. The real forte of CNC is controlling 3 axes or more.


----------



## timbrframr (Nov 2, 2019)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> One of the other issues with using a molding head is that you are only using it to profile an edge or other words working in 2 D. I'm not sure what the advantage would be over just sticking with a shaper or molder. The real forte of CNC is controlling 3 axes or more.


Curved work and speed is the big thing. Moulders take a looooong time to set up and don't do a lot of things like arch top raised panels etc. Shapers are great, but it's a manual process. Using cnc kit for 2D cabinetry is getting more common in the big shops all the time.


----------



## timbrframr (Nov 2, 2019)

Here's one over 4" in diameter with HSS replaceable knives. This must be for serious machines??

https://www.whitehill-tools.com/catalogue.php?pid=4801&cid=143&c2id=144

B


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I think the bits you are talking about using would require large industrial-sized machines and possibly a true 5th axis depending on the application.

There are small insert bits made more for light production and hobby use. https://www.toolstoday.com/in-groov...-replacement-solid-carbide-insert-knives.html

There are other insert bits available more like what you are talking about but for smaller projects. 

You could also have a good machine shop make the mandrel and custom profile inserts for you


----------



## timbrframr (Nov 2, 2019)

MEBCWD said:


> I think the bits you are talking about using would require large industrial-sized machines and possibly a true 5th axis depending on the application.
> 
> There are small insert bits made more for light production and hobby use. https://www.toolstoday.com/in-groov...-replacement-solid-carbide-insert-knives.html
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, thanks for weighing in. These heads are already commercially available for CNC routing applications (see link in previous post) so probably cheaper to buy vs have made. The nice thing about the HSS versions is that (since I have a profile grinder) I can grind my own knives which is handy. 

Do you know what companies manufacture this grade of machine? I'll have to look up the 5fh axis. :smile:

B


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

https://pioneermachinesales.com/brand/cr-onsrud/

PADE USA 5-Axis CNC Industrial Machinery ? 5 Axis CNC Woodworking Machinery / Manufacturing Machinery & Equipment for the Woodworking, Plastic, Aluminum & Composites Industries / CNC Band Saws / CNC Turning Lathes

https://www.weinig.com/en/panel-processing/cnc-machining-centers/pro-master-72-series.html


----------



## timbrframr (Nov 2, 2019)

MEBCWD said:


> https://pioneermachinesales.com/brand/cr-onsrud/
> 
> PADE USA 5-Axis CNC Industrial Machinery ? 5 Axis CNC Woodworking Machinery / Manufacturing Machinery & Equipment for the Woodworking, Plastic, Aluminum & Composites Industries / CNC Band Saws / CNC Turning Lathes
> 
> https://www.weinig.com/en/panel-processing/cnc-machining-centers/pro-master-72-series.html


Thanks Mike, I'm familiar with the Onsrud and Wenig names. Weinig is big in the moulder world.

They look like the grade of kit I was expecting for this type of work. I knew they were out there but my searching just gave me smaller machines that someone had slapped the "industrial" label on the side of.

B


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

timbrframr said:


> Do you know what companies manufacture this grade of machine? I'll have to look up the 5fh axis. :smile:
> 
> B


Another, maybe not well known to hobbyists, but quality machines
https://dmscncrouters.com/5-axis-cnc-machine/


----------

